
Show HN: Tokei 12 – A fast and accurate code analysis tool - XAMPPRocky
https://github.com/XAMPPRocky/tokei/releases/tag/v12.0.0
======
sova
It can all be done in one line :P

~~~
AlbertoGP
I guess you mean `wc`, but this tool does some parsing for different formats
and I would expect it to give you a more accurate word count that way.
However, reading “code analysis tool” I was expecting something else.

There is a screenshot of shorts in that page: scroll down a bit in that page
to “New look”.

Reading a bit more carefully now, it does have some neat features, like
counting the number of code blocks (grouped by programming language) in
Markdown file sets: “Tokei will now detect any code blocks marked with
specified source language and count each as their respective languages or as
Markdown if not present or not found. Now you can easily see how many code
examples are included in your documentation.”

